# Rsync slow



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 23, 2010)

FreeBSD 6.4 i386 - Dual AMD MP 2400+, 1 gig of ram.

file systems are UFS2 on sata 5400 RPM drives.

cp transfers at ~38 to 42 MB/s and uses ~35% on one CPU
Options are -Rpv

Rsync is around ~11 to ~13 MB/s and uses 40% CPU on both processors (sometimes peaking up to ~80% or so)
options are: --inplace --progress --stats -prtvv

Think CPU is the bottle neck?  There is no compress or checksums so not sure what it's doing with all that CPU?


----------

